# What is the best jig to catch tuna?



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

I have caught tuna on blue and silver bentos vertical jig with slow results. and changed to a green glow jig and the action was nonstop. I would be interested in what luck other pff members have?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

When you say tuna do you mean yellowfin or blackfin ?

I think the smaller yelowfin seen to like the standard blue mackeral pattern but as for bigger yellowfin i have no experiance with hooking up one on a jig.

Blackfin on the other hand seem to like pink more thanothers .but can change any day, we try diffrent colors all day, every trip and i believe it is howits retrieved more than what color the jig is very fast seems to be the key .

TIM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Best jig i've ever used for tuna was the Mega bait live jig in sardine. Have caught YFT's to 97lbs on it BUT as it always works out mega bait flopped. HOWEVER, the jigs are now made by P-line or at least they look just like the megabaits.

second to that the blue mackeral flat side B'fly jig is my favorite in 5-6 oz.


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

I was at Bass Prolast week and theywere completely cleaned out of the ~5 oz butterfly jigs in blue mackeral and other similar blue/purplecolors, and the other colors and sizes had plenty left FWIW.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think we stillhave a decent amount of blue mackeral butterfly jigs in stock but are selling them quick.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanksfor the posts & good info.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

6 oz blue mackerel butterfly jig all the way


----------



## T2Cenac (Oct 9, 2009)

I find that the Glow-n-the-Dark 6oz-8oz Diamond Jigs work great on 60-80YF's around the floater in 1500'-3200'depth. Of course you need to do some chunking and get them on your boat.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Crippled Herrings in blue and green. I've only caught5 yft over 50 lbs and they were all on the Blue color. The green one is great for blackin. At 7.99 for the 5oz jigs, it's hard to beat. Change the stock hooks with the new jig hooks. I have been using this jig on San Diego tuna trips since 1995. Good luck.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

They best feedback I had from the summer was on jigs with hammered chrome finish at night.


----------

